# تقسيط ميسر لبطاقات سوا بدون كفيل .



## ابو سطـآم (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
يوجد لدينا تقسيط بطاقات سوا في مدينة الرياض للموظفين الرسميين بدون كفيل و بدون رسوم عقد حيث اننا لسنا وسطاء , فالقرض عن طريقنا مباشرة​ 
# مع العلم ان استلام البطاقات فور توقيع العقد بإذن الله
*ملحوظة *: نقوم ببيع بطاقات مملوكة لنا مسبقاً و لا نشتريها من العميل بعد البيع حتى لا نقع في محظور شرعي , وإنما سنرشده على اماكن بيعها وله الخيار في تصريفها .​ 

ولمزيد من الاستفسارات : 0590102514​


----------

